# New 14 and 135 mm cinema EOS lenses announced



## Quackator (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, Roger!

This went under your radar:

http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Canon_expands_Cinema_EOS_System.aspx

Cheers, MQ


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 11, 2013)

Quackator said:


> Hey, Roger!
> 
> This went under your radar:
> 
> ...



I wonder if these are new optical forumlas or old lenses in newer lens shells....


----------



## Quackator (Jan 11, 2013)

With a cinema mount they have to be parfocal in their construction, 
which in turn means they have to be new constructions.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 11, 2013)

Quackator said:


> With a cinema mount they have to be parfocal in their construction,
> which in turn means they have to be new constructions.



All of Canon's primes are parafocal because they can't zoom. Which means that Canon can re use an existing optical formular. But all of Canon's EF zooms change focal length as their focus point moves.


----------

